# 13x7 Chrome Bolt On 56 spoke Wire Wheels



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

For Sale are a set of 56 spoke 13x7 wire wheels, bolt on style. They have a universal bolt pattern of 5 on 4 1/4 and 5 on 4 1/2. Make sure this bolt pattern fits your ride before you buy them. Only have one hub cover. They have some nicks and a little curb rash. They are not show quality but are good street
View attachment 390454
View attachment 390455
quality.
View attachment 390456
View attachment 390460
$140.00 plus shipping. Local pick up available.


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

muchogriffo said:


> View attachment 390523
> View attachment 390522



LOOK LIKE ROADSTER SPORTER'S BRO... GOOD LUCK ON SALE:thumbsup:


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I'm down to do some trading too.


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

I will give $120 shipped? Let me know. Paypal readY!!!!


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

It costs too much to ship these days.


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

My 1st set of wheels ever was a set of 56 spoke Sporters. I would only settle for a Roadster or Dayton product, and the 56 spoke was the most affordable at the time for $950.oo w/ tires! They def got me pussy through the 90's and I even curbed one when I was drunk, chipped away the curb, and they didn't even get nicked!!! I'll always hang on 2 those tough sons of bitches just for the memories!Good luck on the sale homie.:thumbsup:


----------



## classic63 (Jun 15, 2011)

How much is shipping to ca 91331? Pm me please.


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

classic63 said:


> How much is shipping to ca 91331? Pm me please.


Pm sent


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

rIdaho said:


> My 1st set of wheels ever was a set of 56 spoke Sporters. I would only settle for a Roadster or Dayton product, and the 56 spoke was the most affordable at the time for $950.oo w/ tires! They def got me pussy through the 90's and I even curbed one when I was drunk, chipped away the curb, and they didn't even get nicked!!! I'll always hang on 2 those tough sons of bitches just for the memories!Good luck on the sale homie.:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

them sporters could take a beating. the chrome was bullet proof.


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

Still gottem. Somebody needs to get these pussy gettin sons of guns off me.


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

PM me a price to 93454. Wouldn't mind rolling old school.


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

muchogriffo said:


> For Sale are a set of 56 spoke 13x7 wire wheels, bolt on style. They have a universal bolt pattern of 5 on 4 1/4 and 5 on 4 1/2. Make sure this bolt pattern fits your ride before you buy them. Only have one hub cover. They have some nicks and a little curb rash. They are not show quality but are good street
> View attachment 390454
> View attachment 390455
> quality.
> ...


i think those are a ford? bolt pattern? 
early chevy to the 70`s was 4.75


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

Ya. They fit ford and dodge.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

muchogriffo said:


> Ya. They fit ford and dodge.


should be an ez sell 
all ltd guys would kill for a set, i got continental caps that will fit right onthose, and make them look like a millon bucks!
65.00 for all 4 caps


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

if some buys your rims, i`ll sell these caps that will look good on a ford
65.00 for all 4!


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

I know i've seen some Ford lowriders..... Hit me up fellas


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## muchogriffo (Feb 26, 2007)

TTT


----------

